# Best way to market new business?



## Heather Herzog (Jan 15, 2015)

I am new to photography. I recently started my business, created a website, and have had a few sessions but what is the best way to advertise and get the word out? Any advice is much appreciated!

Heather


----------



## MichaelHenson (Jan 15, 2015)

Heather Herzog said:


> I am new to photography. I recently started my business, created a website, and have had a few sessions but what is the best way to advertise and get the word out? Any advice is much appreciated!
> 
> Heather


Hmmm...


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 15, 2015)

Heather Herzog said:


> I am new to photography. I recently started my business, created a website, and have had a few sessions but what is the best way to advertise and get the word out? Any advice is much appreciated!
> 
> Heather



troll?


----------



## KmH (Jan 15, 2015)

Heather,

TPF has a forum section specifically for photography business type threads.
The Business District


Heather Herzog said:


> I am new to photography. I recently started my business, created a website, and have had a few sessions but what is the best way to advertise and get the word out? Any advice is much appreciated!



Where are you? (No location in profile).
Are you in a big city, a small town, or a town somewhere in between?


> If you fail to plan, plan to fail.


You pretty much need to have a written business and marketing plan to have any hope of starting and sustaining a retail photography business.


----------



## Martin Janda (Jan 16, 2015)

Heather Herzog said:


> I am new to photography. I recently started my business, created a website, and have had a few sessions but what is the best way to advertise and get the word out? Any advice is much appreciated!
> 
> Heather


Haha I think the most success for me has come with social networking. Get your name out in the real world and the back that up online. Build a following basis and tell a story about yourself. Dont be impersonal online, talk to people who comment on your pictures. Other then that just hang out at places that can give you buissnes, I shoot extreme sports so Ill hang out at a skate park dressed to look like a photographer, get your gear and flash it around.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 17, 2015)

If you're not a troll, post your web site. Suggestions on how to market yourself may be more forthcoming if we knew the thread was an honest one.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 17, 2015)

Heather Herzog said:


> *I am new to photography*. I recently started my business, created a website, and have had a few sessions but what is the best way to advertise and get the word out? Any advice is much appreciated!
> 
> Heather



Craig's List, Pennysaver.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 18, 2015)

If you're new, book a wedding to practice and get your name out there.


----------



## Designer (Jan 18, 2015)

Funny?


----------



## tecboy (Jan 18, 2015)

I think she meant that she is new to the forum.


----------



## Designer (Jan 18, 2015)

tecboy said:


> I think she meant that she is new to the forum.





Heather Herzog said:


> I am new to photography.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 18, 2015)

I think she may be re-thinking the original questions


----------



## Scoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Show up everywhere!  Yesterday I was at a ribbon cutting for an antique store.  I showed up with a couple of light stands and speedlights and convinced the owners that some environmental portraits would really help their business.  Took three shots of each owner and walked out with $300 of their money in my pocket and booked a couple sessions with other business owners.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 19, 2015)

Scoody said:


> Show up everywhere!  Yesterday I was at a ribbon cutting for an antique store.  I showed up with a couple of light stands and speedlights and convinced the owners that some environmental portraits would really help their business.  Took three shots of each owner and walked out with $300 of their money in my pocket and booked a couple sessions with other business owners.



Are you a full time photographer?


----------



## MichaelHenson (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm just gonna hang out for a bit...I can see where this might get interesting...and I'll probably learn something along the way!


----------



## DandL (Jan 19, 2015)

Scoody said:


> Show up everywhere!  Yesterday I was at a ribbon cutting for an antique store.  I showed up with a couple of light stands and speedlights and convinced the owners that some environmental portraits would really help their business.  Took three shots of each owner and walked out with $300 of their money in my pocket and booked a couple sessions with other business owners.




Excellent idea!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Scoody (Jan 19, 2015)

imagemaker46 said:


> Are you a full time photographer?



I am now.  I was a mechanic by trade and strictly a hobbiest as far as photography.  Some time back I was cut off by a car as I was riding my motorcycle home from work.  Almost lost a leg as a result.  I was mangled up pretty good, broken collarbone, broken ribs, dislocated shoulder, but my leg took the worst of it,  

I could no longer work as a mechanic so I put some feelers out to get a few sessions here and there as a photographer.  Took a while but business took off in the second half of last year and momentum has just been growing.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 19, 2015)

Great to hear you were able to move forward on a new career path.


----------



## KmH (Jan 20, 2015)

Well, it looks like the OP is going to be a 1 post wonder, was a troll, or a spammer since the link that was posted in the OP is gone.


----------

